# Weighted Silver



## agpodt77339 (Dec 20, 2007)

Does anyone know the approximate silver-other metal/wax/fill stuff ratio in "weighted sterling" silver items? These items include things like candle holders, and salt shakers.
Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm sure the 'weighted' part varies from piewce to piece.

I bought 2 weighted candle holders and after peeeling away the sterling silver layer ended up with 30+ grams of sterling. The coating was about 1 mm thick all the way around.

The inside part looked like plaster of paris molded in the shape of the candle holder.

Steve


----------



## agpodt77339 (Dec 20, 2007)

How much did the candle holders weigh before peeling off the silver, and about how big were they? How did you peel off the silver?
Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't recall the weight of the holders before they were peeled. They were just standard shaped short candle holders, nothing fancy.

Here's what they looked like:

Candle Holders

They couldn't have weighed more than a 1/2 pound each.


I peeled them with a set of diagonal cutters. I started by twisting the bottom plate off. Then I peeled in a spiral motion around the holder until the foils all came off in long sharp strips.

I'll try to locate the old bases and post some photos with the actual weights.

Steve


----------

